# doncaster show



## jav07

I.H.S DONCASTER SHOW. 17/6/07 @ THE DOME.
will be open to members and *non-members.*
Addmission for members will be 10.15am
Addmission for *non-members* will be 10.45am
members will have to produce a valid membership card for the I.H.S,B.H.S,F.B.H or societies affiliated to the F.B.H to gain addmission @ 10.15am


----------



## jav07

around thirty tables booked so far:lol2:


----------



## Rainwater

yesss...can u give us any clue whats being sold so far?


----------



## jav07

tables:lol2:


----------



## Rainwater

noooo animals being sold on the tables hehe *blushes*


----------



## jav07

sorry couldnt resist 
not telling its a suprise


----------



## Rainwater

noooo plzzz, ok tell me if anyones got leos 4 sale yet??? PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ n then ill let the rest b a surprise!!


----------



## jav07

will find out there is normally loads


----------



## Rainwater

yeah i want some funky morphs. cant wait to go though, so excited!


----------



## Rogue

This is prob a stupid question, but i've never been to a reptile show before... but... Is there any admission fee's for non-members or do i have to buy tickets? Or do i just turn up? I would really love to go if i get the chance.


----------



## Rainwater

nope not as far as i kno!!


----------



## jav07

Rogue said:


> This is prob a stupid question, but i've never been to a reptile show before... but... Is there any admission fee's for non-members or do i have to buy tickets? Or do i just turn up? I would really love to go if i get the chance.


entrance for members is £2.50
non-members is £5.00
pay on the day


----------



## Rainwater

oo gd gd, thanx 4 puttin me str8!!


----------



## hullreptilelover

We are looking at booking a table to sell dry goods and livefoods etc.... There will be at least 20-50% off RRP on loads of stuff! (Bargains a plenty to be had!) :smile: Will have loads of exoterra, zoomed, T Rex, Habistat plus other brands....


----------



## Rogue

Thanks for the info, Jav07!

I'm really thinking about going now and i'm planning on dragging my mom with me too! I dont intend to buy any reptiles (though it will break my heart to go and not come back with anything ) but i dont have any time, space or money for any more right now.

May have to check out your table, though hullreptilelover and stock up on supplies!


----------



## jav07

im stuck selling grape vine at this one,but should be good


----------



## NicolaMe

Im hoping to go to the Doncaster show this year, only because my kids will be able to come with me too, theyre very excited. What sort of reps will they have for sale there???? Im looking at getting something like a hog island boa or something different that i dont already have (see sig) quite like the idea of a western hognose too but my local rep shop refuses to sell them completely. Anyone tell me what to expect.....will i be completely skint and highly in debt on leaving (and that will just be the kids encouraging me to buy ....and believe me any potential sellers......im very easily talked in to buying snakes and lizards and tarantulas....actually my 6 year old is a MASSIVE MASSIVE fan of the T's, he has 3 already):lol2:


----------



## jav07

not sure as to what wiil be available til on the day


----------



## Johelian

In general, are there likely to be any unusual herps on sale? I thinking specifically of any unusual WC reptiles - is it breeders-only as far as the reptile sales go?

Also, I have a membership but my boyfriend doesnt - can he get in on my pass at the earlier time, or will have have to wait with every one else?


----------



## Niccired

i SOOOOOOOOOOO want 2 go, but my other half is being a spoil sport and wont take me- sez its to far away  yet he can take himself down there for the donny car show!! :cussing: 

Thing is i think its the closest show to us, ive never been to a reptile show before b4 and im looking for some new corns- im going to go for a little cry!!!  

OOOHHHH had an idea i cud get the train! how far away is the show from the train station? Can any1 tell me?


----------



## lukendaniel

hi can you tell me what the ihs website is i can neva find it


----------



## dani11983

Welcome to the International Herpetological Society

There you go! Found it on google.


----------



## JDKREPS

Hi Were Booking A Table For Show Taking Herman Tortoises, Red Foot Tortoises, Indian Star Tortoises, Couple Of Adult Tortoises Surplus To Breeding Groups, Baby Boas, Bearded Dragons, Golden Garters, Few Spiders And Possibly Baby Boscs, Royals, Few Kings & Corns If Any Ready In Time
Also Will Be Taking Some Vivs

Thanks


----------



## Velosus

hey, how much does everyone think will be there? worth traveling from wigan area? 
wouldnt mind a couple of hatchling corns, fink there be a good selection?

Ian


----------



## Athravan

Johelian said:


> In general, are there likely to be any unusual herps on sale? I thinking specifically of any unusual WC reptiles - is it breeders-only as far as the reptile sales go?
> 
> Also, I have a membership but my boyfriend doesnt - can he get in on my pass at the earlier time, or will have have to wait with every one else?


It's against the AWA for "dealers" to sell livestock (but can sell dry goods, inverts or equipment), as the AWA says that pet fairs are for breeders selling surplus breeding stock or their own bred offspring only... so you're not likely to see that many unusual WC reptiles, unlike the EU shows where there is no restriction on who can sell.

In general there are a fair selection of corns, leos, other geckos, boas, beardies, pythons, usually a few tables with dry goods and a table with livefood on it, some morphs and higher end things but to be honest the majority of the UK shows are low end fairly common things, although you can pick up something unusual now and again


----------



## Sueg65

Niccired said:


> i SOOOOOOOOOOO want 2 go, but my other half is being a spoil sport and wont take me- sez its to far away  yet he can take himself down there for the donny car show!! :cussing:
> 
> Thing is i think its the closest show to us, ive never been to a reptile show before b4 and im looking for some new corns- im going to go for a little cry!!!
> 
> OOOHHHH had an idea i cud get the train! how far away is the show from the train station? Can any1 tell me?


 

Hey Nicci we are going you can always jump in our car :lol2: your only 5 mins down the road :lol2: ( hehehe all depends on if you could put up with us 2 for the day) lol


----------



## reaper1

does any one know if theres going to be any amphibians available at the doncaster show?

reaper1.


----------



## smilo

Hi, the IHS website says Donny show is 8/6, as does another thread, but this thread says its the 17th. Can anyone confirm when it is?

Thanks


----------



## Athravan

I've got a hotel booked and meeting people on the 8th so I hope it's then!


----------



## toyah

smilo said:


> Hi, the IHS website says Donny show is 8/6, as does another thread, but this thread says its the 17th. Can anyone confirm when it is?
> 
> Thanks


This thread says 17/6/07 - there definitely was a show on the 17th June 2007, but this year the show is 08/06/08.

Someone's brought this thread back from the dead somewhere!


----------



## smilo

Ah yes, if only I had read the whole date! thanks!


----------



## midnightworrior

Hi is anybody from Sheffield going to the show i have just been let down with my transport ..more than willing to chip in with the petrol costs..
PM me if you can offer a lift
Thanks


----------



## cooljules

Im at Firth Park, 90% def going...any use?


----------



## twinklu

jav07 said:


> I.H.S DONCASTER SHOW. 17/6/07 @ THE DOME.
> will be open to members and *non-members.*
> Addmission for members will be 10.15am
> Addmission for *non-members* will be 10.45am
> members will have to produce a valid membership card for the I.H.S,B.H.S,F.B.H or societies affiliated to the F.B.H to gain addmission @ 10.15am


Sorry getting a bit confused now, is there a show at doncaster dome on the 8th June and the 17th June or is the 17th in place of the 8th, trying to get the time of work and getting a bit confused on what day this is actually on.

Sorry just read the date, lol i'm having a blonde day and i'm not even blonde


----------



## Oliver Dodds

twinklu said:


> Sorry getting a bit confused now, is there a show at doncaster dome on the 8th June and the 17th June or is the 17th in place of the 8th, trying to get the time of work and getting a bit confused on what day this is actually on.
> 
> Sorry just read the date, lol i'm having a blonde day and i'm not even blonde


On the 8th mate.


----------



## midnightworrior

cooljules said:


> Im at Firth Park, 90% def going...any use?


PM sent :2thumb:


----------



## chondrodan

does anyone know the postcode for the dome so i can put it in my satnav. also do you think you may find chondros or emeralds up for sale there?
thanks


----------



## lenny2007

whoo me and my better half are going on sunday  excited now


----------



## jav07

:mf_dribble:60+ tables


----------



## lenny2007

is that 60+ at Doncaster??


----------



## Sueg65

chondrodan said:


> does anyone know the postcode for the dome so i can put it in my satnav. also do you think you may find chondros or emeralds up for sale there?
> thanks


 
Hi there the post code for the Dome is DN4 7PD. 
Cant help with the rest of your question though.


----------



## byglady

cant wait for sunday woo hoo 4 days to go


----------



## Lizard Loft

is this the 1st show of the year?? when is the next 1??


----------



## byglady

next one is Barking in Essex on July 5th


----------



## Mason

usually chrondros mate, as for emeralds, depends who goes. Bob simposon (i think memory = sieve)took some lovely CB basins to rodbaston last year, but I have no idea if he's planning on coming to doncaster.


----------



## bampoisongirl

is anyone else as excited as me? its my first time woo reptile show virgin!


----------



## DannyHix

lol ive never been be4 im traveling nearly all the way from liverpool !!! so it better be good haha


----------



## Kami22

what time does it finish?


----------



## leo19

im going for the first time! dont no what il see but i would like to see something unusual!


----------



## Dirtydozen

DannyHix said:


> lol ive never been be4 im traveling nearly all the way from liverpool !!! so it better be good haha


im goin from liverpool too it aint tht far


----------



## sarahjames

Im going from warrington i cant wait im all excited like a child at christmas :lol2: i think all RFUK members should wear name tags :whistling2:


----------



## Salamanda

I wish I was going


----------



## DannyHix

its like 120+ miles from me ! not that far lol...


----------



## Athravan

We're doing over 900 miles of driving this weekend with all the deliveries I have booked too.... so I'll be leaving soon


----------



## jungleboy

I'm going, mainley for a look round and to take some ceramic bulbs and kits to people that have ordered from me, + meeting some of the RFUK peeps


----------



## paulibabes

how'd we prove that we are members? or don't you mean a memeber of the forum?


----------



## fairee

its not members of the forum
all it means is we can't go in till half an hour after the members have


----------



## SnakeBreeder

Sorry to say I'll not be at this one.
I've supported the Doncaster IHS shows for many years and hope to be at the September show. 
( sept. always the better of the two shows in my mind )
Hope everyone who goes gets what they are after.
Stephen


----------



## paulibabes

fairee said:


> its not members of the forum
> all it means is we can't go in till half an hour after the members have


and it costs 5 instead of 2.50


----------



## leo19

is doncaster the best show in the uk?


----------



## lenny2007

We are going also....if i can drag my self out of bed after hopefully an eventfull night of drinking in Warrington town centre tonight....lol





sarahjames said:


> Im going from warrington i cant wait im all excited like a child at christmas :lol2: i think all RFUK members should wear name tags :whistling2:


----------



## chris_wade

ill be there  leaving in a min. if ya see me say hi


----------



## reptilefever

jav07 said:


> I.H.S DONCASTER SHOW. 17/6/07 @ THE DOME.
> will be open to members and *non-members.*
> Addmission for members will be 10.15am
> Addmission for *non-members* will be 10.45am
> members will have to produce a valid membership card for the I.H.S,B.H.S,F.B.H or societies affiliated to the F.B.H to gain addmission @ 10.15am


im hearing different days on which the show will be held someone told me the 28th then i got told the 8th and now its the 17th can someone please clarify the correct date please


----------



## reptilefever

im mean the one in june sorry does anyone no the date for the one in june :blush:


----------



## quadrapop

this is from 2007


----------



## tplatts98

reptilefever said:


> im mean the one in june sorry does anyone no the date for the one in june :blush:


info is here scroll down a little and it is there Latest - The News


----------



## Bobbich

I just went on I.H.S website and it says this:

2009 IHS Breeders Meetings    Written by Events Organiser Tuesday, 24 June 2008 16:52 Both of this years national breeders meetings will be at :-*

The Dome - Doncaster *
* Sunday 28th June 09 & Sunday 6th September 09*

*All national breeders meetings will be open to **the general public, *
*and tables can be booked by members of any legitimate reptile **society/club.

Application forms for both shows are now available.

For booking details etc. please contact our Events Organiser

Richard Brook :- 01274 548342 or e-mail *


*Directions and post code for the venue are below.*


Opening Times
Society / Club members From 10.15 am
Non Members From 10.45 am

Entrance Fees
Society / Club members £2.50 Adults £1.00 Children
Non Members £5.00 Adults £2.00 Chidren
( all Children under 12 are free )


Is that the same thing or different?
Please dont mock me if i'm wrong im just excited! and would hate to miss it


----------



## herptastic

oh thank f*%k for that just about had a heart attack booked time off n everything phew:whistling2:


----------



## Bobbich

herptastic said:


> oh thank f*%k for that just about had a heart attack booked time off n everything phew:whistling2:


Lol thank god i thought i was the only one who had noticed the dates differed to original post


----------



## Tarn~Totty

Im deffo going!! Even if I dont come away buying anything, it will be great to meet a few people, and see what sort of stuff is there etc. I will also be going to the September one, just incase theres summat new there, that wasnt there in June!! :2thumb:

Hope its a really good day for everyone going : victory:


----------



## Play2009

ill be going too! my 1st show,looking to buy a pair of boa's and another corn morph,maybe a leo or two depends what there is around there, going from stoke on trent so its a few hours traveling 1st thing in the morning as wanna get near the front of the queue!


----------



## Sid.lola

On a weekday?! mg:


----------



## jav07

this thread is 2 year old can a mod close it??


----------



## Ferret1959

Directions?


----------



## Sammi4488

Niccired said:


> i SOOOOOOOOOOO want 2 go, but my other half is being a spoil sport and wont take me- sez its to far away  yet he can take himself down there for the donny car show!! :cussing:
> 
> Thing is i think its the closest show to us, ive never been to a reptile show before b4 and im looking for some new corns- im going to go for a little cry!!!
> 
> OOOHHHH had an idea i cud get the train! how far away is the show from the train station? Can any1 tell me?


OOOO i woudlnt be standing for that...get him kicked into gear :whip:


----------



## Blackecho

Er, that post was 2 years ago, I'm sure she's over it by now....


----------

